
Android apps on F-Droid will eventually lose access to Google Play purchases - searchableguy
https://www.xda-developers.com/f-droid-android-apps-google-play-purchases/
======
Normille
Headline as posted to HN:

 _Android apps on F-Droid will eventually lose access to Google Play
purchases_

Actual headline:

 _Some Android apps on F-Droid will eventually lose access to Google Play
purchases_

